# Baby sable lilac magpie 💜



## Bunmum11 (Apr 22, 2020)

I love her so much! I pick her up in 2 weeks. She doesn’t have as much of the magpie markings as I was wanting but she is still just as cute


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 22, 2020)

She is so cute. 
She is so small and precious.


----------



## Bunmum11 (Apr 22, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> So is so cute.
> She is so small and precious.


Thanks!! I can’t wait to hold her


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 24, 2020)

Very cute.


----------

